# DELL 1520 Wireless Network Adapter Driver Windows 7 32 BIT- Help Urgent



## zacfx05 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello Friends, 

I had formatted the laptop and installed windows 7 32-bit but unfortunately the wireless adapter is not showing in the Network devices and i cant find the exact working driver in Dell website.  I had tried the drivers i got from dell website which itself has two or three packages, some of them showed 

update.cpp 1205 error in between the installation and stopped.

the one version which was working 5.100.245 which i did not find anywhere.

The wireless adapter itself is working because i used windows 8 and windows 8.1 prior both detects and works but i couldn't find video drivers for windows 8.1 for Intel First Gen CPU and came to know Intel stop support fro 1st Gen.

I don't have any driver CD, and was dumb not to make the back up of drivers.

Does anybody got the Driver backup with them please help its Urgent

Model Dell 1540
Wireless driver is Broadcom and the version that was working 5.100.245 , i did not find this in my search.

- - - Updated - - -

OK Guys my problem was solved leaving the link hope it will be useful for somebody  

Broadcom wireless adapter driver:
*www.generalfil.es/download/gs496e77d0h32i0/broadcom_wlan_5100578_vista.win7.exe.html


----------

